# 2009 Winter Thaw Out & Practice Cook Off Eagle, MI



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm surprised I haven't seen this posted already.  April 24-25

Anyone on the forum going to this?  Bruce, Puff?

http://www.glbbqa.com/?p=8


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 26, 2009)

I ventured into enemy territory this weekend to participate in this event.  I was was warned by Ford not to take anything resembling Ohio State colors into Michigan State territory but couldn't resist.  Had a great time.  The event was sponsored by the Great Lakes Barbecue Society.  My good friends Walt (a Buckeye by the way) and Theresa Munroe from Smokin' Scottsmen helped organize and run the event.  There was a wonderful Potluck Dinner on Friday night followed by a great breakfast on Saturday morning.  Congratulations to Pork Of The North who won the competition.  We took RGC by the slimmest of margins.  Congratulation on all that walked!

Here are the results:

Overall
1. Pork of the North
2.Double D's BBQ
3. StockCar BBQ
4. Bavarian Smoke
5. Dr. Chuckie / Ken
6. CaptainDan -N-Smoke
7. Great Lakes BBQ & Feed
8. DB's Smokehouse 
9. Smoke Eaters BBQ
10. Beale Street BBQ
11. Rub Sauced & Smoked
12. Fat Boyz BBQ

Chicken
1. Dr. Chuckie/Ken 
2. Double D's
3. Bavarian Smoke
4. StockCar
5. DB's Smokehouse BBQ
6. Smoke Eaters
7. Pork of the North
8. Great Lakes BBQ & Feed
9. CaptainDan-N-Smoke 
10. Beale Street
11. Fat Boyz
12. Rub Smoked & Sauced

Ribs
1. StockCar 
2. Pork of the North
3. Bavarian Smoke
4. Dr. Chuckie / Ken
5. Double D's
6. Great Lakes BBQ & feed
7. DB"s Smokehouse
8. CaptainDan-N-Smoke 
9. Beale Street BBQ
10. Rub Sauced & Smoked
11. Smoke Eaters BBQ
12. FatBoyz BBQ

Pork
1. Pork of the North
2. Double D's
3. StockCar
4. Rub Sauced and Smoked
5. Great Lakes BBQ & Feed
6. Beale Street BBQ
7. CaptainDan-N-Smoke 
8. Dr. Chuckie / Ken
9. Bavarian Smoke
10. DB's Smokehouse
11. SmokeEaters BBQ
12. FatBoyz BBQ

Brisket
1. Pork of the North
2. CaptainDan-N-Smoke
3. Bavarian Smoke
4. Double D's BBQ
5. Great Lakes BBQ & Feed
6. Beale Street BBQ
7. SmokeEaters BBQ
8. DB's Smokehouse
9. Rub Sauced and Smoked
10. StockCar BBQ
11. Dr. Chuckie / Ken
12. FatBoyz BBQ


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2009)

Great showing Dallas. Congrats!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations Dallas, I had a prior commitment that prevented me from attending.

In all honesty, I did not post the event here due to the fact that it is just a practice cook and a fun get together, and not a KCBS sanctioned contest, and I didn't think anyone from Ohio would have their passports in order to attend.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn Dallas! Looks like you "smoked" them boys!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Even though as the name of the event says it was a practice cook, the teams and the organizers took it seriously.  Everything was run by KCBS standards and they had trophy's for the category winners and prize money too.  Ribbons for 2nd and third place.  They had a mixture of CBJ's and a few off the street willing to learn and they were given a quick class before the contest on the standards.  They had a couple of raffles there.  One was for an Ugly Drum Smoker that actually looked pretty nice.  It had a stainless steel pipe. The other was for a free admission to one of the upcoming Michigan contests.  We were the only Ohioans there and I think there was a team from Illinois as well.  We had great weather on Friday, temps in the low 80's, had a nice lightning show on Friday night with just a few sprinkles and then the big storm hit right in the middle of turn in but somehow managed to let up just before brisket turn in.  All and all it was a good time.  Got to try a few new things and meet some good friends and make a few new ones.

Bruce and Puff, I was hoping you guys would be there.  Maybe next year.

Are you guys going to Auburn Hills?


----------



## Unity (Apr 26, 2009)

Steady all the way, Dallas, nice results.

--John


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 27, 2009)

Terrific results Dallas!!!

Well done to Pork of the North as well!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 27, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  Even though as the name of the event says it was a practice cook, the teams and the organizers took it seriously.  Everything was run by KCBS standards and they had trophy's for the category winners and prize money too.  Ribbons for 2nd and third place.  They had a mixture of CBJ's and a few off the street willing to learn and they were given a quick class before the contest on the standards.  They had a couple of raffles there.  One was for an Ugly Drum Smoker that actually looked pretty nice.  It had a stainless steel pipe. The other was for a free admission to one of the upcoming Michigan contests.  We were the only Ohioans there and I think there was a team from Illinois as well.  We had great weather on Friday, temps in the low 80's, had a nice lightning show on Friday night with just a few sprinkles and then the big storm hit right in the middle of turn in but somehow managed to let up just before brisket turn in.  All and all it was a good time.  Got to try a few new things and meet some good friends and make a few new ones.
> 
> Bruce and Puff, I was hoping you guys would be there.  Maybe next year.
> 
> Are you guys going to Auburn Hills?



I'll be at Auburn Hills and probably most of the other MI comps this year; Silver Lake, Mt. Morris, Lowell, probably not Grand Rapids though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice turnout Dallas!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  Even though as the name of the event says it was a practice cook, the teams and the organizers took it seriously.  Everything was run by KCBS standards and they had trophy's for the category winners and prize money too.  Ribbons for 2nd and third place.  They had a mixture of CBJ's and a few off the street willing to learn and they were given a quick class before the contest on the standards.  They had a couple of raffles there.  One was for an Ugly Drum Smoker that actually looked pretty nice.  It had a stainless steel pipe. The other was for a free admission to one of the upcoming Michigan contests.  We were the only Ohioans there and I think there was a team from Illinois as well.  We had great weather on Friday, temps in the low 80's, had a nice lightning show on Friday night with just a few sprinkles and then the big storm hit right in the middle of turn in but somehow managed to let up just before brisket turn in.  All and all it was a good time.  Got to try a few new things and meet some good friends and make a few new ones.
> 
> Bruce and Puff, I was hoping you guys would be there.  Maybe next year.
> 
> Are you guys going to Auburn Hills?


Auburn Hills looks like a yes for me.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (May 6, 2009)

Auburn Hills looks like a yes for me.[/quote]

Get outta jail free card?  8) 

Nice showing Dallas! Glad to see you got that pit figured out....of all weekends,  :twisted: 

Heres some pics for those that missed a GREAT comp, even if it was for practice...

Our new rig!




By imn88fan

Farken Buckeye smoker.  




By imn88fan

Some other wanna be's.   




By imn88fan




By imn88fan


----------

